# Home Depot



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Two days ago I was in our local HD and they had all of the Halloween stuff sitting on skids ready to be set out for display. I looked through the many piles of cartons and found 2 of the skeleton horses. Knowing what I went through last year driving to too many HD in my area and coming up empty, even after being told "yes we have them", I saw the first person with the orange vest on and asked if I could buy something from the inventory. Nope, not until the items hit the display....... They said it had to be out by 3pm Tuesday dead line. So, I asked my wife who works at Costco, same shopping center to stop by at 3pm. One last thing on the bucket list. If I remember last year as it got closer to Halloween, there was a listing on the bay asking 4 times the price!
Dave


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We saw unpacked boxes as well when we were at Home Depot this weekend. Didn't see a horse, but we already have one, so we weren't looking


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

The 9ft dinosaur looks so cool but hard to justify the $300 dollars at this point, though I might still break down and get it. Did order the dinosaur hatching egg and small Triceratops. I have become so selective anymore with our yard haunt. We'll still add a new Zombie Baby each year but everything else needs to be somewhat weather friendly. Too many years worrying about the rains that always come and limit so much you can do.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

I had someone email me and give me a head's up on the horse and dino offerings. I'm heading out there today to shoot the Home Depot Halloween shopping vlog.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Couldn't help myself and broke down and purchased the large T-Rex and two of the egg T-Rexs. For those in Indiana who would like to see one in person the Home Depot in Greenfield Indiana actually has a display. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...ith-LED-Illuminated-Eyes-7342-99908/301148793


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no, now I want one, but alas, not in the budget this year, hmmmmm


----------



## Hoowil (May 18, 2016)

If only the T Rex had the same piece to let a skeleton ride that I see on the horse...


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Hoowil said:


> If only the T Rex had the same piece to let a skeleton ride that I see on the horse...


 Probably couldn't do it as this thing is not the most stable prop. For the price they could have thought this through a little better actually.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Home Depot has been getting better each year, but they still don't have those larger pieces at my local stores


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Home Depot is carrying some awesome props this year. In comparison, Spirit was lacking the "WOW" they have had in the past.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Our 2 local HD's both have their Halloween out and I agree with Haunti, that they have a better selection than our Spirit store does. In fact the store opened in a smaller location than last year.

The Halloween store just opened a few days ago, and is in a much larger location than last year. I haven't visited it as of yet.
*_


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Agreed on Home Depot. We made our usual trip to Spirit and it was a joke. Home Depot with the skeleton selections are great. They even sell projectors as well. Spirit just seems to specialize in their version of you name it and its cheaply made.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

They have the Dino and the horses up in our store. Love the t-rex but might wait til comes down. They also have accessories for the horses now. Bridle and saddle along with a couple of sets that are more like war horse trappings. Bridle, a piece of armor covering the head and cloth covering (I am drawing a total blank on the actual historical term- caparisons?) in black or red. Very tempted on those for my eventual army of darkness haunt some year when I have enough skellies.
T-rex with horse skellie in the







background for comparison.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

The skeleton craze has really taken off with Depot stepping up big time. So now I dream of an alligator or croc skeleton for next year. A bigger cat/lion would be nice too.


----------



## netsirk (Sep 26, 2017)

I noticed the same thing at Spirit Halloween this year. A bit lack luster, yet they still love their high prices. Got most of my new stuff at HD also. Our Lowes had some stuff out beginning of September, so was able to snatch up more skeletons at only $32 each. Yay!


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1587&pictureid=22813

I'm terrible at posting pictures... photo of my HD horse.


----------



## Hoowil (May 18, 2016)

Glad to hear it wasn't just me who thought Spirit was a bit disappointing this year. One of my kids though the store just hadn't finished setting up when we went to look.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I so want to buy the t-Rex skeleton, just because it's a t-Rex skeleton. It has absolutely no place in my haunt. But it is so cool.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Spirit didn't even open a store in our town this year as it has...forever. I mentioned it on their Facebook page and they did reply with, "sorry about that, sometimes locations are hard to find, come visit us at one of our other stores" sort of answer. Then I posted that one of the locations they had used in the past is still empty and has been for years! They didn't reply to that one! While I liked looking at the stores I'm not driving 30 mins to visit a store with those kinds of prices! The only thing they were good for was half off post Halloween sales or what their prices should really be and I can't even get to one easily now to try and take advantage of that!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'll definitely need to take a trip to Home Depot. Last year I bought a few things there. They had many great props and decorations there. Last year I found candy corn string lights and many tombstones.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I was just in our local HD and they still have a lot of Halloween decor up for sale. But Lowe's on the other hand has moved most of their Halloween to the covered outside garden center. They are putting up Christmas as I'm writing this post. Although, for the last several years they have backed off of Halloween decor mostly airblowns and very little in the way of decorating for the outside.*_


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*I was just in our local HD and they still have a lot of Halloween decor up for sale. But Lowe's on the other hand has moved most of their Halloween to the covered outside garden center. They are putting up Christmas as I'm writing this post. Although, for the last several years they have backed off of Halloween decor mostly airblowns and very little in the way of decorating for the outside.*_


I was at both HD and Lowes today as well, looking for an led orange spotlight. All sold out. They have a lot of the animated projection lights but no plain spots. Our Lowes is also putting out Christmas in a big way. Blech


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My HD has cleared out the Halloween stuff. Only the displays are left and they are an additional 30% off.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

My HD still has all of their stuff up as of yesterday. Kinda sill that they would start moving it out this early


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

WAIT! They have already marked stuff down and cleared it out? Ugh. I still haven't even hit Lowe's and we didn't even get a Halloween Express this year (and the location they used last year is still available). I was also really disappointed in Spirt and Party City. It seemed like they had significantly less than in the past but the prices were painful. HD has seriously stepped up the Halloween stuff though, no doubt about that. Sounds like a field trip is in order.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Daphne said:


> Sounds like a field trip is in order.


If they don't have props available locally, you should be able to order them online.


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Home Depot here is still going strong for Halloween...


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone know how easy it was to order horses on discount after Halloween, or where they pretty much sold out? I really want to do the four horsemen still, but $200 a pop is a bit much haha.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

jdubbya said:


> I was at both HD and Lowes today as well, looking for an led orange spotlight. All sold out. They have a lot of the animated projection lights but no plain spots. Our Lowes is also putting out Christmas in a big way. Blech


You can get the orange spotlights (or the fire and ice version) on ebay for cheaper, like $17 shipped. I got several. You still have enough time to get them shipped as well.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I worked at Home Depot last year for both Halloween and Christmas. My store didn't discount any Halloween until either Oct 31 or Nov 1. The good thing is you can search for an item online, and they'll tell you which store in your area has it, and how many. Then you can "buy/reserve" it online, and go pick it up from the service desk.

I already have my clearance shopping store list ready to include: Home Depot, Walgreens, Party City, and Target. I got some awesome deals last year.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

Plastic Ninja said:


> Does anyone know how easy it was to order horses on discount after Halloween, or where they pretty much sold out? I really want to do the four horsemen still, but $200 a pop is a bit much haha.


Last year they sold out in August and were going for almost a grand on ebay right before Halloween. There doesn't appear to be any shortage of them this year though.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

50% off all Halloween in store at Home Depot 
At least here in San Diego. Even the skeleton horses were half off :googly:


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Missed out on the 9ft Spider. It was at $124 for a second while I was ordering a horse and then went back to the full price. Hoping it will drop again after Halloween.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

Can confirm Halloween stuff at Home Depot is now 50% off in store and online.
Might get some of the spot lights for $10.


----------

